# IS API's ammo-carb a good carbon to use all the time?



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

I have some ammo-carb carbon and was wondering if this stuff is good for a tank year round? Here is a link to the ammo-carb:http://www.petco.com/product/1967/API-Ammo-Carb-Activated-Filter-Carbon-And-Ammonia-Remover.aspx


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no....this is a product that i might use in an emergency situation only....if you maintain your tank properly there shouldn't be a need fo it..


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

what kind of filter do you have? (I use ammocarb, or , because I can mix my own into a reusable bag, I use ammo chip along with carbon.). I have had success with ammocarb &ammochips keeping the ammo down, which is a good thing! Keeping ammonia levels down, as in zero, is important to your fish. ammocarb helps, along with frequent partial water changes, and removing any dead fish or plants or leftover food right away. Ammonia is a fish killer.


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

So do I need just some regular carbon then? Does anyone know a link to some cheap carbon?


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

I have 2 marineland emperor 400's. so chris king? you think i should stick with the ammo carb?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

loha, is there something aboit ammocarb I should know? I would not want to continue using it, if you have had some bad experience with it, because I know how long you have been in the business...and, I respect your opinion!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Only use carbon to remove meds and the like...
You should not need carbon as a filter media.
It will leach toxins after a few weeks use.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ammonia removing products work and keep ammonia down as long as you keep replacing them. But "cycling" a filter so that any ammonia is converted to nitrates is cheaper long-term and safer. If your ammonia carb fails (gets used up), the resulting ammonia and/or nitrite spike can kill your fish. It's nice to have on hand if you have a problem or to use in a QT/hosp tank when you don't have a cycled sponge filter. 

Exhausted ammo-carb, like exhausted carbon will work as a bacteria-substrate, but so will anything.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that ammocarb is a great product....but it really is not needed all of the time..
as was previously stated....
carbon , or activated carbon is really only needed after you have treated a tanks and want to get rid of the old meds....or if your water is stained from meds or driftwood...the carbon will remove that...

if you do regular proper maintenance your parameters should be pretty normal...
0 ammonia......0 nitrites and some nitrates...i can't give you exact readings as i don't test my tanks.....

like emc said.....always keep some on hand in case of emergency or if you want to set up a QT or treatment tant...


----------

